# Master Chuck Gauss Seminar in Warren, MI



## Seigi (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I am Honored to announce the upcoming seminar with Master of Tapi-Tapi, Master 
Chuck Gauss.

It will be held on Saturday, November 6th From 1:00 - 5:00pm
Cost is only $50.00 pre-registration or $55.00 at the door.

It will be held at the Warren Main Ukiyo Dojo at 11380 Kaltz, Warren, MI
48089. (586) 484-8407

You can contact me for more information. Group discounts available.

Thank-you & hope to see you there.

Sincerely,
Enoch T. Carlton
(586) 484-8407
Modernarnis73@juno. com
www. Modern-Arnis.com

 :asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 13, 2004)

Enoch,

Sweet !!! I'll tell the folks in the dojo tonight about this seminar.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 13, 2004)

I always liked Chuck. He is a real good guy.

If I am around I will see if I can stop by .

I reccommend that others stop by as well and learn a thing or two.

:asian:


----------



## Seigi (Sep 14, 2004)

I hope to see everyone there.

Whoopass, I hope you , MAO & Gumby can make it?

Enoch


----------



## Darkmoon (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow that's not to far from me. I might go , but I'll be sure to tell everyone at my dojo.


----------



## Seigi (Sep 16, 2004)

Hello Darkmoon,

I hope to see you there.

Peace


----------



## HenchmanNoNameTag (Sep 24, 2004)

I was originally concerned that I would be not be able to attend, but that is not the case.  You can count on me being there, Enoch!

- Henchman
(a.k.a. Gumby)


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey,

Who is this HenchmanNoNameTag dude ?   

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Seigi (Sep 24, 2004)

I have no clue who this Henchman is?

I feel sorry for his instructor though, he's probably a HUGE pain to work with!


(Just kidding, Gumby)

It will be great to have you there...


Peace :asian:


----------



## Mao (Sep 25, 2004)

The huge pain is usually his.  :lol: 
I should be able to make it as well.
Dan Mc


----------



## Seigi (Sep 25, 2004)

GREAT TO HEAR SIR.

If you need ANYTHING please contact me.


Peace :asian:  artyon:


----------



## HenchmanNoNameTag (Sep 26, 2004)

No worries, Enoch!

Having tolerated their abuse this long, a little more won't phase me......much. 
I will be there, nonetheless.

- Gumby

By the way, the *real* pain that is experienced, is MAO's music compilations.


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 27, 2004)

HenchmanNoNameTag said:
			
		

> By the way, the *real* pain that is experienced, is MAO's music compilations.




Oooooh, Mr. Henchman, do you want to retract this statement or face the wrath of MAO ?? :idunno: 

Take care,
Brian

PS Seigi, am looking forward to coming to Michigan on Nov 6th !!


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 22, 2004)

A bump up for Mr. Seigi as this seminar is two weeks from tomorrow. Join us for some training !!

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Seigi (Nov 1, 2004)

Just a bump!!!

Hope to see everyone there?

If you need any info please call?

(586) 484-8407

Thanks,
Enoch :asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Nov 1, 2004)

Seigi,

Mao, Gumby and I will be there this weekend....most likely coming up on Friday night !! Yeah baby !!

Take care,
Brian :CTF:


----------



## Mao (Nov 8, 2004)

The seminar at Seigi's was great. Thank you, Seigi, for putting in the effort and being a great host. The night before was awesome.
Thanks to Chuck for passing it all on.
Dan Mc


----------

